# Who Or What ?



## Lowjack (Sep 30, 2010)

Can Separate us From God's Love ?



nor height, nor depth, nor any other created thing, will be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.
Rom 8;39

My Salvation is Based on Yeshua, Literately means "God's salvation" So who who can separate me from him ?
It is God who saves you, not us , it is not our Salvation it is His salvation.


----------



## messenger (Sep 30, 2010)

As I  read your post I  thought of this scripture.
John 10  28 and 29
And I gave unto them eternal life,and they shall never perish,neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand.

My Father, which gave them me, is greater than all;and no man is able to pluck them out of my Father's hand.

God Bless


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 30, 2010)

It's great to be in the hands of the Lord.

.


----------



## earl (Sep 30, 2010)

Is this a continuation of OSAS. It sure looks like it . If not ,I don't understand the question.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 30, 2010)

earl said:


> Is this a continuation of OSAS. It sure looks like it .



You're correct.  That's exactly what it is.


----------



## earl (Sep 30, 2010)

OK ,count down for lock out has commenced


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 30, 2010)

My salvation and my honor depend on God; he is my mighty rock, my refuge. Psalm 62;7

There is no salvation in priests, prophets, penance or prayers, but only in Christ. You may have your service and sacraments, churches and charities, tears and treasure, ritual and reformation, but all are powerless to produce eternal life. The Word of God tells us in I John 5:11,12, "God hath given to us eternal life, and this life is in His Son. He that hath the Son hath life; and he that hath not the Son hath not life.


----------



## bob28 (Oct 1, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> My salvation and my honor depend on God; he is my mighty rock, my refuge. Psalm 62;7
> 
> There is no salvation in priests, prophets, penance or prayers, but only in Christ. You may have your service and sacraments, churches and charities, tears and treasure, ritual and reformation, but all are powerless to produce eternal life. The Word of God tells us in I John 5:11,12, "God hath given to us eternal life, and this life is in His Son. He that hath the Son hath life; and he that hath not the Son hath not life.




Is n't the way thru prayer though?


----------



## earl (Oct 1, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> My salvation and my honor depend on God; he is my mighty rock, my refuge. Psalm 62;7
> 
> There is no salvation in priests, prophets, penance or prayers, but only in Christ. You may have your service and sacraments, churches and charities, tears and treasure, ritual and reformation, but all are powerless to produce eternal life. The Word of God tells us in I John 5:11,12, "God hath given to us eternal life, and this life is in His Son. He that hath the Son hath life; and he that hath not the Son hath not life.




But what of all the Judaic festivals ,feasts ,tea parties , etc . , that you are always preaching about ? 
I take it you are a firm believer in OSAS ?


----------



## gtparts (Oct 1, 2010)

earl said:


> But what of all the Judaic festivals ,feasts ,tea parties , etc . , that you are always preaching about ?
> I take it you are a firm believer in OSAS ?



They are ways God set forth for Israel to show their worship and gratitude, but festivals, feasts, and tea parties never saved anyone.


----------



## earl (Oct 1, 2010)

So all of the things that LJ condems must have their place also. Odd how it's OK for Israel but not others.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 2, 2010)

You still don't understand that those things commanded to Israel were for sanctification or separation from Other nations, Not for salvation.


----------



## earl (Oct 2, 2010)

The things you condemn in post 7 are not for salvation either. Besides ,after the crucification there were no Jews or Gentiles .so why do you continue to try to make a difference where clearly God has said there is none ?


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 3, 2010)

earl said:


> The things you condemn in post 7 are not for salvation either. Besides ,after the crucification there were no Jews or Gentiles .so why do you continue to try to make a difference where clearly God has said there is none ?



You are mis-interpreting again, Those who are in Messiah are equals, not there are no Jews but rather Gentiles who accept the Messiah have become equal to the Chosen of God.
But Jews are an identity unto themselves, just like you don't stop being your own ethnicity when you accept Jesus, you continue to be what your forefathers were, whether Irish, white, Black, Native Indian, etc etc.

The Gospel doesn't call for Jews to Stop being Jews, it calls for them to accept their Messiah.


----------



## earl (Oct 3, 2010)

Twist it however you want . The Bible says ''no Jews ,no Gentiles.'' Either that is true or it's not . If you want to say the Bible doesn't say that , good for you . Nothing about Gentiles being elevated to Jew level or vica versa. I was born equal to any man or race , and nothing has changed.


----------



## apoint (Oct 3, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> You are mis-interpreting again, Those who are in Messiah are equals, not there are no Jews but rather Gentiles who accept the Messiah have become equal to the Chosen of God.
> But Jews are an identity unto themselves, just like you don't stop being your own ethnicity when you accept Jesus, you continue to be what your forefathers were, whether Irish, white, Black, Native Indian, etc etc.
> 
> The Gospel doesn't call for Jews to Stop being Jews, it calls for them to accept their Messiah.



 No twisting there. Just the truth.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 3, 2010)

There is no longer Jew or Gentile, slave or free, male and female. For you are all one in Christ Jesus.
It is a Verse about Equality in Messiah.


----------

